# HP Drucker reinigt sich nach jeder gedruckten Seite



## _Alex_ (6. Juni 2011)

Guten Tag

Bei uns steht ein HP Color LaserJet CM1312nfi MFP. Mit diesem habe ich nun ein kleines Problemchen: Ich habe Spezialkarten erstellt, die ich nun ausdrucken möchte. Sie besitzen das Format 16x16cm, ich lege das Papier in den Drucker ein, und er druckt es auch. Das Problem: Nach jeder gedruckten Seite reinigt sich der Drucker und gibt eine Rückmeldung, dass ein falches Papierformat eingelegt sei, dies muss ich nach jeder Seite mit [OK] bestätigen. Das Drucken einer Seite dauert also rund 1.5-2min, wie lange das dauert kann man sich mit 100 Seiten gut vorstellen  Ausserdem muss ich immer daneben stehen, um auf [OK] zu drücken.
Im den Druckeinstellungen im Word konnte ich das Seitenformat leider nicht auf 20x20cm einstellen, da gab es eine Mindestgrösse.
Wenn ich das selbe Dokument auf A4-Seiten drucke, druckt er es ohne eine Reinigung durch.

Ich bin ratlos  Kann mir wer weiterhelfen?


----------



## tombe (6. Juni 2011)

Du schreibst das die Karte eine Größe von 16 x 16 cm haben, doch in Word willst du das Papierformat auf 20 x 20 cm einstellen was nicht geht weil du die Mindestgöße damit errechst/unterschreitest?

Kann es sein das sich der Drucker reinigt, weil du mit dem kleinen Papier die Druckwalzen "versaust"?


----------



## _Alex_ (6. Juni 2011)

Ups das war ein Tippfehler, wollte schreiben, dass man das Format nicht auf 16x16 ändern kann.

Das wär aber arg schade wenn ein so teurer Drucker kein 16x16 drucken kann...


----------



## tombe (6. Juni 2011)

Zitat aus der Bedinungsanleitung:


> Custom Minimum—76 x127 mm (3 x 5 inches); Maximum—216 x 356 mm
> (8.5 x 14 inches)



Dann kann es daran also auch nicht liegen.
Wo und wie hast du das Papierformat eingestellt? Vielleicht musst du irgendwo im Druckersetup das Papierformat ändern.


----------

